# Diving Saturday Tenneco and Inshore



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Chris (Craasch210), John, Kenny and I headed out nice and early Saturday to go raid a wreck ortwo. We hit the Tenneco first and the weather was beautiful! Vis was excellent, 80+ feet. I headed towards the bottom (of course) and managed to bag two nice grouper, 10 and 15 lbs.. There were more for the taking but when the ole computer said my first deco stop was at 40 feet I got a little nervous and headed up. 

Met Chris up on the legs looking for AJ's but there were very few. I saw a couple of big boys on the bottom but was more interested on the grouper.

We then headed inshore and bagged some snapper (5) triggers (2) and a flounder. All in all a great day with terrific vis.

Thanks for having me Chris. I'll dive with ya anytime!



















And a little video:


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

nice catch or should i say shot


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Great job guys.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd pass on the reef donkeys for the tasty groupers too!

Thanks for the post and pics, Reese


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice. Wish I had been along


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job!


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

thats what i like to see, good job guys.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

This was another great day on the water with good company and weather. Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

nice shooting guys. love the "T"


----------



## lik(e)it_on_the_bottom (May 1, 2008)

Hey Bmoore!

How come I was not invited? You don't love me anymore do you?


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Very nice fellas.. That one grouper looks like you had trouble getting the tip out... I mangled the gills of one a couple weeks ago.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Yep had a little trouble extracting the spear. I have switched to one of my old favorite tips to make it eaiser.

I still love ya LIkit it but it was not my boat...although I doubt Chris (Crash) would object to you coming along sometime!

Don't worry I'll have a boat in a year or so and you are welcome anytime.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris and gang are headin out again Sat! I'm pretty sure there are a few more open spots!!!!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Lik it.....that is one of the reasons guys go diving so much, so we don't here those types of comments, like "you don't love me anynore" "you don't spend enough time with me" ect.....

oke Hee hee...I'm just kidding. But I could NOT resist that one!! :toast


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

> *Clay-Doh (10/8/2008)*Hey Lik it.....that is one of the reasons guys go diving so much, so we don't here those types of comments, like "you don't love me anynore" "you don't spend enough time with me" ect.....
> 
> 
> 
> oke Hee hee...I'm just kidding. But I could NOT resist that one!! :toast


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:toast:toast


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Pay no attention to these sexist embissals. (Not to mention you spell "here" hear when it involves the ear. Get it? itsEARwith an H! oke

And I couldn't resit that one...

You can out dive/out shoot any of these bozos. oke

Might be heading out Saturday. Will PM ya and let you know. Depends upon the weather.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

> *bmoore (10/9/2008)*Pay no attention to these sexist embissals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Well said Brian :bowdown GrouperNinja is getting sick watching you guys post all of these fish. He may be coming down soon.


----------



## jameswirth (Feb 12, 2008)

Tunis?


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *lik(e)it_on_the_bottom (10/8/2008)*Hey Bmoore!
> 
> How come I was not invited? You don't love me anymore do you?




You're welcome to come anytime. We are going out again on Thursday.


----------



## MillerLicous (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks like you need you a new camera man....Nice day though


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Job guys. Thanks for the post bmoore! Mmmmmmm - grouper!


----------

